# "Post-lunch" Nub stand, in the sand.



## SGT_Calle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just received my first Nub sampler and I am in love. Here's just a quick shot of a fun stand, nice connecticut . These are becoming my favorite after lunch snack, when work allows.


----------



## undergroundspy713 (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep up the good work SGT!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice. Be safe SGT Calle.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Good work. Have you tried the Nub Habano? SO YUMMY!

Thanks for your service!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice Stand and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SGT_Calle (Nov 6, 2008)

yes, the habano is my favorite. good stuff!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

cool stand!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nic eone


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Love it! Stay safe over there!!!


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

*Nub Ash*

_The ash on the nub is pretty damn cool. How did you get it to stand up and not fall??? What types of cigars do you enjoy smokin?_


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Outstanding stand Sgt., be safe.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great picture! Be safe over there!


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice pic and two more things

-kick some ass
-be safe

best wishes


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pic SGT!! Thank you for it and thank you for all you do for us and our way of life. It is appreciated!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

